
AT&T tries to trademark ‘Verge TV’ - valiant-comma
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/3/18167137/att-verge-tv-streaming
======
vmarsy
One thing it shows, is that at least that at&t has no international ambition
for that TV/streaming service. If it did, it would pick a word that works well
in many languages. Verge doesn't translate so well in french :)

~~~
Latteland
It just emphasizes the raw masculine power of the service.

Actually I wonder how AT&T and Verizon seem to continually waste money buying
almost worthless properties for billions like aol, yahoo, etc. Verizon's
"Oath" was the most worthless name ever for a service in my opinion. So at
least they didn't double down on that and try to call it "Oath TV".

